# City of Los Angeles on line traveler form - what is this?



## Oreius (Aug 10, 2021)

I saw this on Alaska Airlines regarding travel into Los Angeles—including Union Station!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 10, 2021)

https://www.flylax.com/travelsafely


----------



## neroden (Aug 19, 2021)

This is basically the "no excuses for not wearing masks" form -- you're agreeing that you know you have to wear a mask


----------

